# How To Install 4.1.2 Video



## Hazerd (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys i am JP From Techlion


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol brah, update to CWM touch or TWRP. _*/end sarcasm*_

good day.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

i'm really sorry, but did we really need a new thread, not to mention a video tutorial, on how to update your phone?

the updates are, generally, pushed by your provider if you're still stock - and if you know how to flash a rom (which you really shouldn't be messing with anything on your phone like this if you don't already), then you already have the latest and greatest thanks to the amazing devs putting these roms together.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

chopper the dog said:


> i'm really sorry, but did we really need a new thread, not to mention a video tutorial, on how to update your phone?
> 
> the updates are, generally, pushed by your provider if you're still stock - and if you know how to flash a rom (which you really shouldn't be messing with anything on your phone like this if you don't already), then you already have the latest and greatest thanks to the amazing devs putting these roms together.


If you already know how to get the latest version , why did you bother checking out the thread ? This is some kid whos trying to do something fun , maybe show off a little skill and help people , and you're complaining about the necessity ? Guess what , rooted with no custom ROM and kernel mods means that the OTA update fails , so learning how to update without any of the Dev's pushing it on a ROM IS valuable to some people . Should I post in every Verizon related post that I don't see the point in the thread because it doesn't pertain to me and it clogs up all the GSM info ? Of course not .
How about either not responding to this kids post , or trying to give a little positive reinforcement , he might go on to great things .


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

acras said:


> You sure he could use CWM touch for that method ? this says specifically NOT for touch http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1419170


Yes. He was on codenamesammy already and just flashed this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1821673 in the video.

good day.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Just let this thread die in peace.....


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

acras said:


> If you already know how to get the latest version , why did you bother checking out the thread ? This is some kid whos trying to do something fun , maybe show off a little skill and help people , and you're complaining about the necessity ? Guess what , rooted with no custom ROM and kernel mods means that the OTA update fails , so learning how to update without any of the Dev's pushing it on a ROM IS valuable to some people . Should I post in every Verizon related post that I don't see the point in the thread because it doesn't pertain to me and it clogs up all the GSM info ? Of course not .
> How about either not responding to this kids post , or trying to give a little positive reinforcement , he might go on to great things .


firstly i was checking out the thread, not only because i can, but because i was hoping someone had posted something original and/or new for me to read. Also, if you already know how to root your phone you should KNOW that you won't get updates without reverting to stock, otherwise, as i said earlier - you shouldn't even be messing with your phone in the first place.

also, you're right - he might go on to do great things, but anyone who has ever succeeded has failed at some point.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You can update while on stock rooted.....wtf are you two talking about?


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Barf said:


> You can update while on stock rooted.....wtf are you two talking about?


i have no idea, i was just answering the angry guy, all i know is you can't update on a custom rom - i have never tried to update on stock rooted - my apologies.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

acras said:


> You sure he could use CWM touch for that method ? this says specifically NOT for touch http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1419170
> 
> If you already know how to get the latest version , why did you bother checking out the thread ? This is some kid whos trying to do something fun , maybe show off a little skill and help people , and you're complaining about the necessity ? Guess what , rooted with no custom ROM and kernel mods means that the OTA update fails , so learning how to update without any of the Dev's pushing it on a ROM IS valuable to some people . Should I post in every Verizon related post that I don't see the point in the thread because it doesn't pertain to me and it clogs up all the GSM info ? Of course not .
> How about either not responding to this kids post , or trying to give a little positive reinforcement , he might go on to great things .


 well said man.everyone trying to be a mini mod just making themselves look bad to others.I guess the cool things these days are to put others down for doing something positive.

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

you guys are hilarious, sorry i rustled anybody's jimmies...


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

acras said:


> well said man.everyone trying to be a mini mod just making themselves look bad to others.I guess the cool things these days are to put others down for doing something positive.
> 
> Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


There was nothing well said at all. Just condescending father/mother like gibberish. The kid made a video on how to flash a 4.1.2 aosp rom from the codenamesammy rom. Now me being a realist. The video SUCKED! No organization, the constant camera adjusting made me feel like I was watching the blair rom project, why he didn't flash the gapps package in the same "antique" cwm session is beyond me, and it was cute watching him wipe dalvik cache after a factory reset. I will applaud him for "trying". But all age talk aside, if you are gonna put yourself on a large public stage be prepared for ANY criticisms good or bad. Not being honest with someone doesn't help them get any better.

good day.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Medication time

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

chopper the dog said:


> This has nothing to do with any of the content of the video what so ever. I bet you didn't even watch it.
> 
> There was nothing well said at all. Just condescending father/mother like gibberish. The kid made a video on how to flash a 4.1.2 aosp rom from the codenamesammy rom. Now me being a realist. The video SUCKED! No organization, the constant camera adjusting made me feel like I was watching the blair rom project, why he didn't flash the gapps package in the same "antique" cwm session is beyond me, and it was cute watching him wipe dalvik cache after a factory reset. I will applaud him for "trying". But all age talk aside, if you are gonna put yourself on a large public stage be prepared for ANY criticisms good or bad. Not being honest with someone doesn't help them get any better.
> 
> good day.


OMFGTHANKYOU!


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Good to see young people like myself actually know about Android


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hazerd, I suggest recording this one again, only this time don't wipe cache or Dalvik separately after your factory reset (factory reset wipes cache and Dalvik automatically), and flash gapps at the same time you flash the ROM.

Everyone else, let's keep the "criticism" constructive.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

chopper the dog said:


> You can update while on stock rooted.....wtf are you two talking about?


Barf , you telling me that the stock ROM with a custom kernel will update with the OTA ? Please elaborate on this because I DID mention kernel tweaks in my original post , and the OTA has failed , twice . If the responses here http://forum.xda-dev...99#post32992999 , and the info here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1419170 and here http://forum.xda-dev...6&postcount=908 is in error and you are right , please link to your thread explaining how with as much detail as the threads that say it WILL NOT WORK .

Finally , to the O.P. Keep at it man , don't let any negative comments slow you down , there are some people who just enjoy tearing people down to make themselves feel better .


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

chopper the dog said:


> This has nothing to do with any of the content of the video what so ever. I bet you didn't even watch it.
> There was nothing well said at all. Just condescending father/mother like gibberish. The kid made a video on how to flash a 4.1.2 aosp rom from the codenamesammy rom. Now me being a realist. The video SUCKED! No organization, the constant camera adjusting made me feel like I was watching the blair rom project, why he didn't flash the gapps package in the same "antique" cwm session is beyond me, and it was cute watching him wipe dalvik cache after a factory reset. I will applaud him for "trying". But all age talk aside, if you are gonna put yourself on a large public stage be prepared for ANY criticisms good or bad. Not being honest with someone doesn't help them get any better.
> 
> good day.


Yea I did watch the video , and it didn't cover what the topic insinuated , but you're idea of constructive criticism is " LOL brah , update to touch or TWRP ? How does that help him figure out what he did wrong with his instructional video ? The post I'm quoting does give some helpful info for what he was trying to do , but with some anger thats directed at me thrown in . It's great that people who bash folks in here get seriously butt hurt when the tables are turned , its fine to be an ass , but when you are called out for being an ass , oh no ! Can't stand for that .


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

acras said:


> Yea I did watch the video , and it didn't cover what the topic insinuated , but you're idea of constructive criticism is " LOL brah , update to touch or TWRP ? How does that help him figure out what he did wrong with his instructional video ? The post I'm quoting does give some helpful info for what he was trying to do , but with some anger thats directed at me thrown in . It's great that people who bash folks in here get seriously butt hurt when the tables are turned , its fine to be an ass , but when you are called out for being an ass , oh no ! Can't stand for that .


lol - who got butt hurt?

neither of us, we aren't the ones with the defensive wall of text up after being responded to.

but enough of that, there isn't anything good or constructive coming from any of this, all i was saying is that if you don't take the time to read or to simply use the search button or even just hit up google for info before you decide to flash anything to your phone, or in this case before you decide to post something that should be common knowledge to those in that community, then no sir, my statement is not ridiculous - you should not be doing anything to your phone that may damage a device that costs hundreds of dollars to replace.

yes this is for "LEARNING" and as you said we have to make "educated decisions" - thus, in your own words, if you don't know what you're doing, and don't take the time to read, then you shouldn't be messing with it.

*Edit: though you are right, maybe i should have taken the time to be a bit more constructive and been more productive with my post, but then again even though he did nothing wrong, nor was anything new or productive added to the community, my friend.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

acras said:


> Barf , you telling me that the stock ROM with a custom kernel will update with the OTA ? Please elaborate on this because I DID mention kernel tweaks in my original post , and the OTA has failed , twice . If the responses here http://forum.xda-dev...99#post32992999 , and the info here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1419170 and here http://forum.xda-dev...6&postcount=908 is in error and you are right , please link to your thread explaining how with as much detail as the threads that say it WILL NOT WORK .


Sorry bro, i thought you (and 22stars) meant "no custom rom and (no) kernel tweaks" means the update wont take. However, if you are savvy enough to tweak your kernel, then untweak it and then apply the update. if you are savvy enough to know why it didnt work, then dont douche up the thread with links to xda trying to prove me wrong and just flash the stock kernel and be done with it, rather than failing to update twice. i misread your poorly written and off topic comment, MY APOLOGIES. calm down, drink the decaf, and chillllll.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

acras said:


> Yea I did watch the video , and it didn't cover what the topic insinuated , *but you're idea of constructive criticism* is " LOL brah , update to touch or TWRP ? How does that help him figure out what he did wrong with his instructional video ?


edited my first post for ya









good day.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

Hazerd , sorry I got involved in sidetracking your thread , hope you pay more attention to the posts that gave you some good advice than the negative comments . Keep trying , watch some of the other instructional videos to learn how to set everything up , I'd suggest a mini tripod or something else to stabilize your camera and keep the phone stationary so you have a fixed focal point so you don't have to keep adjusting the focus . Even if you do an instructional on using Google search , post it . The more you practice the better you will get . I for one will not get bent out of shape if there is a thread with an instructional video that doesn't interest me . Good luck and keep learning .


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

acras said:


> Hazerd , sorry I got involved in sidetracking your thread , hope you pay more attention to the posts that gave you some good advice than the negative comments . Keep trying , watch some of the other instructional videos to learn how to set everything up , I'd suggest a mini tripod or something else to stabilize your camera and keep the phone stationary so you have a fixed focal point so you don't have to keep adjusting the focus . Even if you do an instructional on using Google search , post it . The more you practice the better you will get . I for one will not get bent out of shape if there is a thread with an instructional video that doesn't interest me . Good luck and keep learning .


Posts like this is what makes a forum a good place to be. A forum is meant to share things of interest, which the OP did, and for other people to make POSITIVE comments or constructive criticism. Not mindless bashing. Thank you acras!


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

lol - no one got bashed - i don't think that word means what you think it means.

the only bashing that took place whilst in this thread was my bashing my face into my desk repeatedly as i watched this ridiculous victim mentality you guys are displaying.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

22stars said:


> lol - no one got bashed - i don't think that word means what you think it means.
> 
> the only bashing that took place whilst in this thread was my bashing my face into my desk repeatedly as i watched this ridiculous victim mentality you guys are displaying.


You just can't quit can you ? When did he mention you in his comment ? You sure rushed to defend yourself from a statement that didn't mention you in any way . He has an opinion that seems to differ from yours , and you have to be condescending and tell him he doesn't know what the word "bashed" means . Contrary to what you obviously think EVERYONE here is entitled to their opinion , and really , you are not important , and more to the point you are not contributing anything other that noise and your hostility toward everyone who doesn't agree with you . Have fun telling me I don't know what "contrary" or "hostility" mean , I know its coming , you HAVE to continue to lash out.

Edit: and "victim mentality ? Seriously , you might want to evaluate that one a bit , you come into a thread , trash talk the OP , then "oh no! " someone has the audacity ( need to look that one up?) to challenge your "dungeon master" mindset that you are above reproach . Then you try to turn it around and act like you are defending yourself from the mean man in the room . Very passive aggressive , nice . Let me guess , you secretly sabotage little things at your job as a way to get back at those who you perceive have wronged you , because you lack the ability to have a polite , productive conversation when you feel slighted .


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

OMFG bro, calm down before you give yourself a heart attack.

this is the internet, stop taking things so seriously.

though, since you are the one bringing up matters of etiquette here, i will be polite and answer you, if i weren't to oblige your expectations it would be rude.

i would like you to go back, and brush up on your reading comprehension - not once did i get hostile, not once did i "trash talk the OP", not once did i get defensive (up until this point maybe) - then, when you're done re-reading my posts i would like it you took a moment to read yours since you ARE FREAKING THE FUCK OUT, and appear to be the main cause of "drama" in this thread.

i never once decided i was "dungeon master" - not once was i being passive aggressive, i was being polite and even responded to all of this hilarity in as lighthearted a fashion as i could muster considering the thickness of your posts, my friend.

and finally, i will conclude my posting here with your own words my friend, "EVERYONE here is entitled to their opinion." - i hope you can take a moment, count to ten, and take a few deep breaths before you start your next response, as i know you will respond again, because you sir, my friend, are making yourself look like an ass.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Someone lock this thread. It has lost its purpose and people are just fighting now. Thank you

I hope I don't see anymore posts after this


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

I like morning walks in a dewy meadow.

good day.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Someone lock this thread. It has lost its purpose and people are just fighting now. Thank you
> 
> I hope I don't see anymore posts after this


Good idea


----------

